# ddr 2 memory 100 sticks



## iphonedan87 (Jul 11, 2012)

i have choped the gold pins off 100 sticks any idias how much gold in them?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> i have choped the gold pins off 100 sticks any idias how much gold in them?




They are fingers not pins. And about 2 grams per lb, give or take.
How much do your fingers weigh?

Jim


----------



## iphonedan87 (Jul 11, 2012)

about 100g lol


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> about 100g lol



Well then my guess would be half a gram of gold.

Keep saving until you get a few lbs and study the forum while you do that.
It will be much easier that way.

And don't trash the rest of the memory sticks, they have value also.

Jim


----------



## iphonedan87 (Jul 11, 2012)

ok thanks for then info  what else can you get old of them? just curious as see them gor for a bit on ebay


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> ok thanks for then info  what else can you get old of them? just curious as see them gor for a bit on ebay




Study the forum grasshopper!
You have only been here less than an hour, you have many days of reading ahead if you want to learn.

Jim


----------



## iphonedan87 (Jul 11, 2012)

ok lol thanks jim


----------



## steyr223 (Jul 11, 2012)

Days???
I guess .!

I have been selling ddr 2 pc3200 400Mhz on ebay
They are auctioning (is that a word) out at lots
Of 10 for $130.00 

With that you could buy 1lb of closecut fingers(not the
memory kind though) try for older isa cards

Hope this helps
Steyr223 rob


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 11, 2012)

steyr223 said:


> Days???
> I guess .!



I didn't say how many days, it will surely lapse into weeks and more. I didn't want to overload him right off the bat.

Jim


----------



## iphonedan87 (Jul 12, 2012)

right not sure if this will work but if i put the fingures in hydrochloric acid (36%) 150ml then 50ml water warm it up to about 70c add a little sodium nitrate w8 about 10 mins add a bit more till all metal has desolved, cool it down then filter it then add a bit of sodium metabisulphate tho get the gold out then filter again and wash and dry it?


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 12, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> right not sure if this will work but if i put the fingures in hydrochloric acid (36%) 150ml then 50ml water warm it up to about 70c add a little sodium nitrate w8 about 10 mins add a bit more till all metal has desolved, cool it down then filter it then add a bit of sodium metabisulphate tho get the gold out then filter again and wash and dry it?



If you are not sure that will work, then why did you do it, and then ask the question?
You should understand what you are doing before you do it.
You are rushing things. Patience and study forum. Read Hoke's book.

Jim


----------



## gold4mike (Jul 12, 2012)

Go to this post by LazerSteve. It will be your guidepost for further exploration. The process you'll want to pay attention to initially (for fingers) is Acid Peroxide.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=796

Welcome aboard - you have much reading to do. Please don't jump in and make a mistake!!!!


----------



## martyn111 (Jul 12, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> add a little sodium nitrate w8 about 10 mins add a bit more till all metal has desolved



Text speak is frowned upon on these forums, please edit accordingly before the mods catch it.



iphonedan87 said:


> cool it down then filter it then add a bit of sodium metabisulphate



You mis quoted the precipitant, sodium metabisulphite is the precipitant you need not sodium metabisulphate


Having said that its good to see a new member from our side of the pond.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 13, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> right not sure if this will work but if i put the fingures in hydrochloric acid (36%) 150ml then 50ml water warm it up to about 70c add a little sodium nitrate w8 about 10 mins add a bit more till all metal has desolved, cool it down then filter it then add a bit of sodium metabisulphate tho get the gold out then filter again and wash and dry it?


If you'd like my opinion, you're doing something that should not be promoted. If you're curious what that may be, it's not addressing the base metals that are present. In the long term, you will (almost) always be best served by eliminating them. There are exceptions, but until you understand the process better, and can capitalize on the fact that base metals will cement values, they are best eliminated prior to dissolving the values.

This forum has been bombarded by folks who have read about gold refining from other sources, many of which promote the use of aqua regia for recovery (that's what you did here). We do not support that concept, and for good reason. 

Harold


----------



## iphonedan87 (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks gold4mike and harold not tried anything yet just getting my head round it all thanks for the advice tho


----------



## maynman1751 (Jul 13, 2012)

iphonedan87 said:


> thanks gold4mike and harold not tried anything yet just getting my head round it all thanks for the advice tho


If you are wanting to process gold fingers off of ram sticks, use the AP process. Go to Lazersteve's site and watch his free video on the subject. Also do a search on the forum for AP and have a good understanding of what is happening chemically and why you do this prior to dissolving your gold. It's not just doing the processes, it's understanding why and how!
Do you have stannous to test with yet? If not, you will be working blind!


----------

